# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Wanted  To Buy

## mick

Hey all ,Hope your Good  :Smile: , 

Thought i'd ask on here, im in the process of finally completing my house.

so is anyone selling any furniture (home or garden) or getting rid of anything which they no longer need ??

most things considered & cash waiting  *WHY* 

Kind Regards Mick

----------


## mick

anything considered
Cash waiting ,Paypal, Bank Transfer, GBP , JMD 

WHY

Thanks

----------

